# Triticale for spring pasture



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anybody planted winter Triticale for grazing the next spring? How long into the spring/summer did it last and how well did the cattle gain? I am wanting to graze 500# stockers on it until my warm season grasses come on. I am located in Southeastern Illinois and the soil type typically won't allow grazing due to mud until late April, so not getting to big before that and staying palatable into mid to late May would be helpful.


----------



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

It's my understanding (I have no experience with triticale) that it will stay green/growing much longer into the season if you keep it grazed down. (Might fit your situation good.) I would guess that you wouldn't want to get it in the ground too early if you expect a delay in grazing next spring.

I'm going to notill it into an alfalfa field this fall. I did that with oats this spring and harvested a huge crop of excellent cow hay. And it didn't seem to bother the alfalfa a bit. I'm hoping to graze the alfalfa/triticale next spring/summer.

Please post how it works out for you if you try it.


----------

